# stopover within an hour from Calais



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone any recomendations for a stopover Sunday night within an hour from Calais. We are heading towards Germany and arrriving Calais about 5.30pm. 
Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gravelines. Info in the database. And a Chausson fits very well  Safe, quiet, pleasant.

But shhhhh - don't tell everyone :wink:

Gerald


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Aire at Arques - behind the municipal campsite alongside the fishing lakes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gravelines. about 15 miles. But do not park between the two piles of boulders. Area reserved or the fishermen.
If full park on the grass behind.

dave p


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Ferry car park just before boarding at Dover? :twisted:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

There are a few options for you, the first being to stop at the ferry terminal at Calais outside the ticket office, the second option is Gravelines if there is room or Bray Dunes.
If you want to go that bit further then Ostend at the coach park or Brugge at the aire.

We are heading for Germany ourselves but land at Dunkirk at 1pm on Sunday and hope to get to the Mosel by about 8pm.

RD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

only an hour away hmmm

dave p

Caution this site contains nuts.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Fabulous aire at Tardinghen. La Ferme de l'horloge. 3 different 'parkings' to choose from - La Fleur des Champs has wonderful views over the channel.

http://www.sitedes2caps.fr/

'All the Aires' page 295 does not do this aire justice as they show a picture of the service point at the farm with no mention of the 'parkings'!


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Tardinghen looks great but it is taking us West rather than East.

Dave p -- only an hour as we are driving from South WALES and will need a rest ready for long ride next day. 

Gravelines looks like a destination at present.

Thanks all


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a couple of shots of Gravelines:

Gerald


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Only problem with Gravelines is that there are no services - no fresh water or dumping (unless anyone knows if these have been added recently - the old campsite facility has been demolished). There is a motorhome stop (a cross between an aire and a campsite) at Nieupoort, just over the Belgium border - slightly further than 1 hour. Pitches have power, there is a shower and loos and payment is by machine on exit. Called de Zwerver. http://www.bipa.be/camper/belgie/westvlaanderen/nieuwpoort/dezwerver/index_en.htm We used it when we travelled to Germany a couple of years ago and found it convenient and a short walk into the town where there are plenty of restaurants.

Mrs. D


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ardesien campsite at Ardres just 20 minutes drive south.

Cosy little site and nice town. Good boulangerie and pattiserie.
Also friterie and pizza shop so there's no chance to going hungry.

We always use it as our first stop and to book the dog in at the vets,

_Mod edit.
Only one "s" in Ardresien" Spacey - in case anyone else wants to Google it.  
Found several mentions but not one with any detail - most don't even show where it is. :roll: 
Have you any details - it is in a very convenient location for a stopover after an afternoon ferry crossing?  
Zeb.  _


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Another stopover is at Veurne

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2197

Parking is now on the main road, just around the corner & opposite to the Marina parking. We stayed there last December en route to Koln. A short walk into the town centre, with a few eating places.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> Hi
> Has anyone any recomendations for a stopover Sunday night within an hour from Calais. We are heading towards Germany and arrriving Calais about 5.30pm.
> Chris


We do this regularly when going to the Mosel. Its one hours drive from the Eurotunnel exit. No facilities though and about 5+ minutes from the A25 Autoroute

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5210


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Ardesien campsite at Ardres just 20 minutes drive south.
> 
> Cosy little site and nice town. Good boulangerie and pattiserie.
> Also friterie and pizza shop so there's no chance to going hungry.
> ...


Sorry for causing alarm and confusion....seems to follow me around 
:lol: :lol:

Just to clarify.....see pic.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

WE ARE BACK.

We managed to get an earlier tunnel crossing and drove to YPRES in Belgium and stayed at their motorehome stopover pitch. Camp Municipal Jeugdstation, Ypres. 12 euroes with electric. We went to see the "last post" played at 8pm. which is held every night.

On our return we went to a campsite at Escalles near Wissant, camping Erables 9.50 euroes without electric.

We would have gone aires but fancied a bit of comfort and enjoyed those pitches.
Chris


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Try this site which is peaceful. Very nice owners who will welcome you. 10euros pn for mh plus 2 for elecs. Very hot showers. Only 45 minutes from Calais/Boulogne. If you do use it sat nav takes you to east of location in address road. It is about 300metres from Renescure station. Say Msr Press recommended.

http://www.lebloemstraete.fr/ :idea:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

That looks a good quite site. (Will have to be next year now though)


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

passionwagon said:


> 8O Try this site which is peaceful. Very nice owners who will welcome you. 10euros pn for mh plus 2 for elecs. Very hot showers. Only 45 minutes from Calais/Boulogne. If you do use it sat nav takes you to east of location in address road. It is about 300metres from Renescure station. Say Msr Press recommended.
> 
> http://www.lebloemstraete.fr/ :idea:


Thanks, this looks useful. When the website says adult €7.50, then m/h per night €10, does this mean the charge for 2 adults and m/h is €25? The m/h price of €10 doesn't specify that it includes the occupants.

By the way we have stayed at Nieupoort, it is alright but a bit like a fenced camp area. Be sure you have small notes for the machine, when we were there someone has only a €50 euro note which the machine wouldn't take and he couldn't find anyone to change it.
Lala


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

lalala said:


> passionwagon said:
> 
> 
> > 8O Try this site which is peaceful. Very nice owners who will welcome you. 10euros pn for mh plus 2 for elecs. Very hot showers. Only 45 minutes from Calais/Boulogne. If you do use it sat nav takes you to east of location in address road. It is about 300metres from Renescure station. Say Msr Press recommended.
> ...


 8O The €10 charge is for mh - no extra for inhabitants or dogs. Includes free wifi on terrace-very fast connection. Extremely peaceful site which we use on way out and on way back.
La Coupole is worth visiting from there, leave something to reserve the unmarked pitch -- plenty of proper parking for mh at La Coupole-it is France. :wink:


----------

